# Sandcrab wounded



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I am sorry to announce that I will not be able to help with our painting project on Saturday at SPSP. Yesterday, during a routine hospital visit, they found a large growth on my back and I ended up having emergency (and unexpected) back surgery.  After the smoke cleared and they were done slicing and dicing (20 sixteen stitches later), I can barely stand and have a hard time walking. Thank goodness for pain pills. 

Although I cannot stand or walk for long periods of time and will be unable to help with our painting project, I will be there to help set up for the BBQ so our volunteers will have something to eat after working up a sweat. Hopefully, I will be able to hang around long enough to meet everyone who has volunteered for such a worthy cause.  

Catman - Sorry  but I will not be able to do any fishing as this may hurt my back and tear out my stitches. I'll still be there early to check out the fishing scene.

Husky - I will bring the potato and macaroni salad as promised.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

You should had told the Dr. Surgery would have to wait until after saturday. Just kidding. Hope you get better quickly. Enjoy the pain meds. Hell maybe you can just bring those for the bar b que. Then maybe while everyoone is doped up I may have a chance to get the biggest stripper.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

LOL!  Maybe I'll bring my rods and have someone cast out for me - and of course - I will do the reeling in if I get a hit!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Very funny Sandcrab. 
Catman, yoo still going early to fish? I am thinking I will still fish from 4 - 8 and do the work from 8 - 12.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

What time will you guys be arriving at the park. I have never been there and i dont want to get lost.I would like to get there early enough to fish with you guys. Hey Sandcrab, Im not a lure fisherman but give me an idea of what kind of lure to bring for the biggest striper contest. Also i sent you a PM.I look forward to meeting all of you who wil be participating in the cleanup.

MC

"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Sandcrab

Hope you have a speedy recovery from the surgery and no more problems arise as a result there of. You have a long road ahead with retirement, the move, new employment....and you gotta start that boat project soon. So.....take it easy cause we do heal slowly. Meaning everyone over the age of 30.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It sucks being hurt;I hope you get better


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OK, thought he was joking.
Sadcrab (yes, I left out the D on purpose), hope you heal up well. If not, your back won't be able to handle that OM and Daiwa reel. In the unforunate event that you are never able to fish again, you could give it to me.
In my family there is this sick practice of putting your name on the back of things if you want them when the owner dies.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Sorry to hear about the surgery. Hope your recovery in quick. Better it happened now rather than later when you move. I'm sorry to that we can't fish together Sat. morning but there'll be many more chances down the road.

Husky...If you're going to be there at 4:00AM so will I unless it's pouring down rain. I'll email you later.

Catman.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

Sandcrab.have a speedy recovery, and hope it's a complete one. i know how you feel,as i had 120 stiches in my stomach in sept and couldn't do anything. hang in there anfd it will heal. good luck and god speed.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Billr,

Thanks and good luck at the Nationals.

MC - A saltwater topwater plug, a GotCha plug, or a striper bucktail/worm will work for the plug selection. No big buck items please! Also, I will be meeting Catman at the SPSP toll plaza around 4 AM if you want to join us.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I understand how these things of life popup at the most unopportune time in our lives. I had same thing happen to me with colon infection and lymes disease. many in my life are within the confines of such life's experiences such as ours. The only thing left over with ourselves is GOD,fishing, and a freind when we need the help most. sorry to hear such things, although you can probably be assured that that unexpected surgery bought many more years for you, and fishing dear sir. BTW. if i dont get gate code, will be there with a roomate which rents from me(his second time in life surf fishing with his new 12' ugly)most likely he will have to pay along with myself. otherwise he wanted to join in on the situation as well, even though he isnt a pierandsurf.com person yet.

sincerely;

leonard morrissette

[email protected]


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/index.html 

this should show some insight that bigger is better yet!


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Sandcrab, sorry to hear about your surgery. Glad everything is ok.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Catman,
I hurt my shoulder and tried fishing last night. It hurt too much. Combine that with the fact that I have to pick up my family at BWI late saturday night, I'm not going to show up at SP at 4 AM. I'm not going to show up at SPSP until 8 AM. I may try and fish a little after we eat, but I'm not even sure about that.


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Sandcrab,If you are serious about your medical condition and not just making a sick joke then I hope that you recover completly.I do not understand what all of this talk about having a cleanup at spsp is all about to begin with.That park is supported by taxes and liscence fees.It is used mostly by immagrants who can not seem to put their trash where it belongs. The park has a fully operational cleanup crew.Save your energy for fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Husky...Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Hope it heals OK. Maybe it's fitting that the clean up was cancelled. Sooner or later we'll get to fish together. I'm still looking for a 23' to 26' Walkaround boat. 

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeffster,

Yes, I did get back surgery. Twenty stitches worth.

The park, like all other parks, has lots of volunteer programs. The program is designed to enable citizens to help out the park with routine stuff like cleanup, lawn care, even administative and office tasks. 

Check out the MD parks homepage and you will see lots of volunteer programs where the locals can show their support for all the things that the park has given to them by volunteering their time.

As far as the park being used *"mostly by immagrants who can not seem to put their trash where it belongs"* - I do not think that is a far assumption. The park is used by lots of "fisherpersons" and yes, some of them leave trash on the beach. Just do what I do whenever the fishing is slack - I take time to clean up the surrounding area around me. Imagine what the park would look like if everyone cleaned up the area around them - whether or not it was their trash to start with.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Jeffster,I would be very carefull saying that it sounds like sterotyping    .I'm sure they all don't do that its all people.White Trash,hoodlums,snots,etc  .How do you know who did it anyway    ??????


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

Fished SP on Saturday and got skunked,on my arrival found several fisherman and about nine empty beer bottles on the beach, since trash bags are provided free I took the trash to the dumpster close to the parking lot. Had I read a post on this thread below, my trash would have been added to that on the beach, since I am one of those IMMAGRANTS and it was expected of me. Why disappoint? True colors on the site are showing finally.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hey Mcrea,

What time did you get to SPSP on saturday??? When i got there I found a little trash so I Put in my cooler. I saw people drinking but I didnt notice if they were leaving things on the ground. I got there at 11am saturday.

MC

"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I got there around 8.30am and started fishing by 11.30am if you were in the parking lot sitting in an SUV with a young woman I passed right by you. If not I was to the left of the point with a Fish-n-Mate cart.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

damn immigrants!
Wow Jeffster! Can't believe you said that. Well, I have to agree with everyone that it takes all types (be it race, religion, political afilliation, etc). 

Jeff,
the reason we wanted to help clean up at SPSP is we want to build a repoire with the park rangers in hopes that are needs and desires as surf fishermen will not always be so neglected and surpassed for those of the boat fishermen. Besides that though, it's a good civic thing to do.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

I was driving a Blue Suburban. Me and my wife fished until around 8:30. WHat time did you leave? There was a guy sitting in a car next to my truck with a Fish-n-mate cart in his back seat. was that you???

MC

"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Jeffster,

Not all immigrants leave their trash to pollute the bay. 

Since we immigrants don't make that much money we need to fish so we can feed our starving kids. Its our only source of food besides the food stamps from the government. We also don't speak a lick of english so we have no idea what all the rules are, hopefully since you been living in the states longer than we have been, why don't you educate such lowly people?

Okay, I was being sarcastic above but I hope you understand that not all immigrants are poachers or polluters. Wasn't someone in your family tree once immigrant to this country?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

hey Jangwuah,
if you want to experience what its like to not make that much $, we could switch incomes!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HAA HAA... told my wife I won the Okuma rod. She was  ... I was like  

She banned me from ebay... oh well...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

it's ok, I will be banned this week when my last two purchases arrive. She doesn't know about the rod that already arrived (she was in TX) and she doesn't yet know about the two reels that I already purchased but haven't arrived yet.

Luckily one of those reels was only $12 (Daiwa Jupiter).


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

That was me with the cart in the car Master Caster, thought you might be from the board.


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Sandcrab,you have made some hard to believe posts so pardon me if I doughted your claim of injury.I only wanted to state to you that s.p.s.p. was a park that was paid for by taxes and licsence fees.I have been fishing piers in M.D. for many years,my observations are clear to see.If I had a dollar for every time I have seen a T.W.I.R.-those who ignore rules,I would have Jimmy Houstons money. Bruce Lee,I challenge you to meet me on any Fri. or Sat. night at any pier from here to Florida and lets check coolers for violations.Yes my decendants did precede me in this great ,victorious country.The difference is that we understand that there is a three rod rule in M.d


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Who are you calling Bruce Lee??  

My problem with your post is NOT about if it is true or not people who are immigrants are polluters or poachers. I won't be surprised if that turns out to be true.

My problem with your post lies in the fact that you stereotype every immigrants as polluters and poachers. When you see a mexican do you alway think they are migrant worker? When you see a black person do you think they are from the hood? 

For you to make a blanket statement of immigrants are polluters or poachers is simply ignorant. 

And lastly, not all asians do martial arts...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is a black mexican a hooded migrant worker? Sorry, couldn't resist that one.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Que pasa on eso(whats up with that).I belive some Imigrents break the rules,but why are you sterotyping.And, about checking coolers,Let DNR do that.  I'm sure you'll see white people do as mutch bad s#!$ as eveyone else.I'm sure in some areas there's white guys who wear baggy street clothes and sell drugs,and hang out on street corners.Belive me I know this  .I dress in street clothes too;are you going to call me a drug dealer   .


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

I usually stay away from the race stuff...however, some of the posts in this thread are so blatantly racist. 
If you're not Native American you are just a few generations removed from "immigrant" status. What makes you better than a person who is not native to this country? Seniority is idicative of a union environment, and America is not a union organization.
Thank God we are not all the same.....


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I think we just need to all catch our breath and settle down a bit. I know some things have been said on this thread that gets people going but we should let it die down. I remember last year we had a thread like this and it got kind of crazy. Next time just be mindful of what you say and how you say it. Remeber this is 2003 not 1953.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ditto Jason. Let's concentrate on why we are here - to offer advice and learn from each other and hopefully catch some fish.  Perhaps it's time for our webmaster to delete this thread. 

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

que sera' sera'


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

could'nt help myself .


It's better to keep your mouth shut and give the impression that you're stupid than to open it and remove all doubt.
quote by RAMEY BELSON.

HOOK,LINE,AND SINKER


----------

